# How to cancel tourist visa application??



## poby (Jul 29, 2013)

I urgently need to know how to cancel my partners tourist visa application. As in what email do I write to??


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Depends on where you applied from? Call the office where you applied from and explain the situation to them. They should be able to help you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

poby said:


> I urgently need to know how to cancel my partners tourist visa application. As in what email do I write to??


I doubt they will even disscuss someone else's visa application with you, unless the other person has already given permission for them to do so.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You cannot "cancel" someone else's visa. Your partner must do that himself/herself if that is what he/she wants to do.. Why do you want to cancel it ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I assume this is because their 309 was approved? You won't be able to cancel it, only the applicant can do that so your partner will need to contact DIBP to cancel the application.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> I assume this is because their 309 was approved? You won't be able to cancel it, only the applicant can do that so your partner will need to contact DIBP to cancel the application.


If the tourist visa has been granted, the sc. 309 grant would automatically cancel it. If the tourist visa has not yet been granted and the sc. 309 has been granted in the meantime, the tourist visa application should be withdrawn asap.

It is unlikely that the tourist visa would be granted, without first notifying the applicant, when a sc. 309 has already been granted, but technically it is possible.


----------



## poby (Jul 29, 2013)

The 309 was granted, but then she got a phone call from the embassy warning her to cancel the tourist visa application asap or it would be a huge problem.

So we was panicing about that cos we didnt know what email to send to but its all sorted now. Have confirmation the tourist visa will be withdrawn and not be granted.


----------

